# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Who's leaving the NewsChannel 4 morning show?

## Matt

Starting seeing promos for this today--apparently someone's leaving.  Heather Holeman, Kent Ogle, or David Payne.  Of course, they won't announce who it is until Wednesday night--which is, coincidentally I'm sure, the last night of May sweeps.  So I thought I'd see if anyone here has an inside track on it.  

I'd hate to see Heather leave the market--she's quite a hottie and one of the only reasons to ever tune in to KFOR, in my opinion.  But I bet it's her.

Any ideas?

----------


## drumsncode

Hotties?  Did someone say hotties?  You should be watching the Daily Buzz.  There's something for everyone there.  They've got the blonde bombshell Andrea Jackson, and the gorgeous Kia Malone.  Believe me, if you haven't seen Kia lately you are missing out.  She's twice as beautiful as she was in OKC.  And when it comes to clothing, these women do not have to follow the rules you see in OKC.  Watch a week and you'll see what I mean.

If you like humor in the morning, Mitch English will knock your head off, and you still get local weather from David Payne from KFOR on KAUT!  Andy Campbell is their male anchor, and he writes some killer rants too.

So kiss Kent Ogle goodbye or whoever leaves, and come over to the wild side.

----------


## Matt

> Hotties?  Did someone say hotties?  You should be watching the Daily Buzz.  There's something for everyone there.  They've got the blonde bombshell Andrea Jackson, and the gorgeous Kia Malone.  Believe me, if you haven't seen Kia lately you are missing out.  She's twice as beautiful as she was in OKC.  And when it comes to clothing, these women do not have to follow the rules you see in OKC.  Watch a week and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> If you like humor in the morning, Mitch English will knock your head off, and you still get local weather from David Payne from KFOR on KAUT!  Andy Campbell is their male anchor, and he writes some killer rants too.
> 
> So kiss Kent Ogle goodbye or whoever leaves, and come over to the wild side.


Terrific.

Now. . .  any thoughts on the topic at hand?

----------


## Easy180

My money is on Heather...It seems it's almost always the female anchor when someone is leaving

----------


## jbrown84

No way the Ogle is leaving.

----------


## kmf563

> Hotties?  Did someone say hotties?  You should be watching the Daily Buzz.  There's something for everyone there.  They've got the blonde bombshell Andrea Jackson, and the gorgeous Kia Malone.  Believe me, if you haven't seen Kia lately you are missing out.  She's twice as beautiful as she was in OKC.  And when it comes to clothing, these women do not have to follow the rules you see in OKC.  Watch a week and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> If you like humor in the morning, Mitch English will knock your head off, and you still get local weather from David Payne from KFOR on KAUT!  Andy Campbell is their male anchor, and he writes some killer rants too.
> 
> So kiss Kent Ogle goodbye or whoever leaves, and come over to the wild side.


Is that the crap on fox?? who would watch that? it's horrible. 

I think it's a big deal so it has to be ogle or payne. they've both been there 100 years or so.

----------


## Matt

> No way the Ogle is leaving.


You know, I don't think he'd ever leave this market, but I could see him moving to another station here.  KOCO, perhaps.  An Ogle on every channel.  How wonderful would that be?

----------


## jbrown84

That would be possible, but I don't think he'd get a big sendoff if he was defecting to another station locally.

----------


## Matt

> That would be possible, but I don't think he'd get a big sendoff if he was defecting to another station locally.


Probably not, but it could happen, especially if he took the summer off and didn't appear on another station for a couple months.

It's all just speculation, though--I still think it's Heather.

----------


## jbrown84

Most TV stations have contracts that don't allow on air talent to change stations without like a 6-9 month hiatus.

----------


## Matt

> Most TV stations have contracts that don't allow on air talent to change stations without like a 6-9 month hiatus.


Since that's the case, it seems even more likely that they'd make a big to do about his leaving.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Most TV stations have contracts that don't allow on air talent to change stations without like a 6-9 month hiatus


True, but those contract clauses are _very_ difficult to enforce. That's because you can't have a contrat provision that constructively prevents someone from earning a living, even if that means going to work for a competitor. If someone *really* doesn't want to wait the nine months (or whatever), you can typically circumvent such clauses.

IIRC, Mike Morgan was involved in just such a fight with KOCO a few years back when he went to KFOR. May have been someone else, but I'm relatively sure that was the guy..

-soonerdave

----------


## allseeingeye

Everyone is saying to expect major changes at KFOR under the new owners.  If that's the case, ANYBODY could be gone.  It very well could be Payne or Ogle and, if so, that's just going to be the first in a bunch of surprises.

----------


## SoonerDave

New ownership usually spells trouble for long-standing figures. To me, the morning show is just the start: I smell trouble for folks like Linda Cavanaugh, Bob Barry, and maybe even the Ogle's. Local exposure or experience won't mean a thing to new owners, particularly if their the typical consultant-driven, cutesy-chitchat obsessed owners that have evolved over the last several years. Those _would_ be pretty shocking departures.

-soonerdave

----------


## Matt

I'd love nothing more than for the new owners to clean house and get rid of Kevin Ogle, Mike Morgan, and especially Linda Cavanaugh.  The Barrys I can tolerate, but I can't stand any of their other evening news "personalities."

----------


## soonerborn

I've got to disagree with you on the Linda Cavanaugh assessment (I guess that's what these forums are for).  Linda and Tamara Pratt, who is sadly no longer on the air, are the only two women in OKC that are major market talents...in my opinion.  Jennifer Reynolds is a very good journalist, too, whose talents are wasted on a tourism show.  All the other women on local TV remind me of beauty pageant contestants, which isn't a bad thing if you're watching the news with the sound turned down.  

My guess on the Channel 4 thing is that it's the woman and she's going to stay home with her kid.  There's no way they'd give anyone a send off that's taking another job.

----------


## mranderson

> I've got to disagree with you on the Linda Cavanaugh assessment (I guess that's what these forums are for). Linda and Tamara Pratt, who is sadly no longer on the air, are the only two women in OKC that are major market talents...in my opinion. Jennifer Reynolds is a very good journalist, too, whose talents are wasted on a tourism show. All the other women on local TV remind me of beauty pageant contestants, which isn't a bad thing if you're watching the news with the sound turned down. 
> 
> My guess on the Channel 4 thing is that it's the woman and she's going to stay home with her kid. There's no way they'd give anyone a send off that's taking another job.


I hope it is Linda Cavanaugh and, actually, both of the Berry's. They all have no talent... Especially the Bob's.

----------


## jbrown84

If you read the original message, it's someone from the _morning show_ that's leaving, mra.

----------


## Raspberry

It has to be Heather. I don't think either Payne or Ogle are hireable anywhere else.

----------


## Patrick

> No way the Ogle is leaving.


Exactly what I was about to post.

----------


## soonerliberal

Didn't Heather Holeman just start on the morning show less than a couple years ago?  I really don't see why they would hype this so much if it was just another one of the continually rotating morning ladies, but then again we are talking about "be careful, you're going to die from this" channel 4.

----------


## BailJumper

It's Heather. Husband is moving to work in Nevada.

----------


## mranderson

I bet when they announce it, it is someone behind the scenes and we all go "thud!" Afterall, it is sweeps, and stations are notorious for making a meaningless story sound like the biggest headline since God created Adam.

----------


## Matt

> I bet when they announce it, it is someone behind the scenes and we all go "thud!" Afterall, it is sweeps, and stations are notorious for making a meaningless story sound like the biggest headline since God created Adam.


Um, no.  The promos have made it pretty clear that one of the three on-air "talents" is leaving.

Anyway, good for Heather, bad for us.

But look on the bright side:  Now there's more Kent Ogle to go around!

----------


## BailJumper

What ANDERSON, you thought I made my post up? (couldn't resist)

Heather's husband is relocating so she is leaving.

----------


## Keith

> What ANDERSON, you thought I made my post up? (couldn't resist)
> 
> Heather's husband is relocating so she is leaving.


I really kind of figured it was her, because the Ogles will never leave, and David Payne is one of their top storm chasers....plus, they are fun to watch in the morning. 

I like Heather, but I wish her the best.

----------


## mranderson

> Um, no. The promos have made it pretty clear that one of the three on-air "talents" is leaving.
> 
> Anyway, good for Heather, bad for us.
> 
> But look on the bright side: Now there's more Kent Ogle to go around!


That is call a "teaser." It could be anyone. 

so what Heather's husband is relocating. There have been long disrance marriages before. You may be right, or not. I guess we will find out.

----------


## BailJumper

"Teasers" don't tease a lie. They "tease" you with enough FACTS to make you interested without giving the story away.




> so what Heather's husband is relocating. There have been long disrance marriages before. You may be right, or not. I guess we will find out.


You really defy words ANDERSON. It's not a "maybe." It's a fact. Heather is breaking her contract to move with her husband. I'm not speculating, repeating rumor, or making crap up (sound familiar).  You see, before i post something as a fact, I make sure it is true.

----------


## Matt

> That is call a "teaser." It could be anyone. 
> 
> so what Heather's husband is relocating. There have been long disrance marriages before. You may be right, or not. I guess we will find out.


I'm sure you're correct, as usual.  Even though their promos have been very specific that one of those three on-air personalities is leaving, they're probably just pulling a stunt for sweeps and it's actually Joe Stagehand, who nobody's ever heard of before, who's really quitting the show.  How could I be so gullible to believe their promos?

Thank God you're around to set the record straight on these things.

----------


## BaconCheeseburgerDeluxe

The rumor I heard is that firing everybody and replacing the morning show with reruns of...

----------


## BailJumper

> Thank God you're around to set the record straight on these things.


So, by the sarcastic tone am I to assume you don't want someone to pipe in when they know the answer to a posted question?

Does that mean I can invoke the "if you don't agree with me, just keep your mouth shut" rule?

----------


## NE Oasis

> That is call a "teaser." It could be anyone. 
> 
> so what Heather's husband is relocating. There have been long disrance marriages before. You may be right, or not. I guess we will find out.


I *know* this is off-topic, but -
mranderson, how can you make a post with no purpose other that irritate others so soon after your "big apology"

----------


## jbrown84

> So, by the sarcastic tone am I to assume you don't want someone to pipe in when they know the answer to a posted question?
> 
> Does that mean I can invoke the "if you don't agree with me, just keep your mouth shut" rule?


He was talking to Anderson.

----------


## drumsncode

To people who watched KFOR: What station will you watch now that you know Heather will be leaving?  

I pick my stations based on how much I like the anchors, and I generally won't watch a show with only male anchors, unless they are just out-of-this-world funny.  I like the warmth and beauty that only comes from a female anchor.  

Here's another question.  Why haven't you been watching NEWS9 This Morning with Robin Marsh, as it's the #1 rated morning show?  Just curious, it's not a criticism.

----------


## SoonerBorn1973

> To people who watched KFOR: What station will you watch now that you know Heather will be leaving?  
> 
> I pick my stations based on how much I like the anchors, and I generally won't watch a show with only male anchors, unless they are just out-of-this-world funny.  I like the warmth and beauty that only comes from a female anchor.  
> 
> Here's another question.  Why haven't you been watching NEWS9 This Morning with Robin Marsh, as it's the #1 rated morning show?  Just curious, it's not a criticism.


Where do you get that KWTV is the #1 rated morning show? They haven't won that battle in years. And while they are getting closer, KFOR has and still does rule the morning book.  And I expect when today closes out the May book, that won't change.

----------


## drumsncode

> Where do you get that KWTV is the #1 rated morning show? They haven't won that battle in years. And while they are getting closer, KFOR has and still does rule the morning book.  And I expect when today closes out the May book, that won't change.


I got it right off the airwaves, from the promos that KWTV runs bragging about it for the last few months.  I believe they started running the promo after November sweeps.

We could email Ed Murray and ask him.

----------


## BailJumper

> He was talking to Anderson.


Dooooh!

----------


## SoonerBorn1973

> I got it right off the airwaves, from the promos that KWTV runs bragging about it for the last few months.  I believe they started running the promo after November sweeps.
> 
> We could email Ed Murray and ask him.


Yeah, TV stations never stretch the truth when it comes to promos. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I think they're promo fails to clarify that they ARE the #1 rated morning news show from 7am-8am. That is totally true. Of course, they fail to mention that both KFOR and KOCO's morning shows end at 7am.

Truth be known, KFOR's morning show hasn't lost a ratings period in nearly a decade. But go ahead and email Ed. I'm sure he'll be totally truthful.

----------


## drumsncode

> Yeah, TV stations never stretch the truth when it comes to promos. 
> 
> I think they're promo fails to clarify that they ARE the #1 rated morning news show from 7am-8am. That is totally true. Of course, they fail to mention that both KFOR and KOCO's morning shows end at 7am.
> 
> Truth be known, KFOR's morning show hasn't lost a ratings period in nearly a decade. But go ahead and email Ed. I'm sure he'll be totally truthful.


So you're saying that with all the talent of Robin Marsh and a multi-million dollar, 5000 square foot set with two stories and over 36 reporting positions and two spiral staircases and they STILL can't beat KFOR?  Say it ain't so!  Maybe we should call for the resignation of whoever okayed the purchase of that new set.

----------


## SoonerBorn1973

> So you're saying that with all the talent of Robin Marsh and a multi-million dollar, 5000 square foot set with two stories and over 36 reporting positions and two spiral staircases and they STILL can't beat KFOR?  Say it ain't so!  Maybe we should call for the resignation of whoever okayed the purchase of that new set.


Well, I don't know where you get all of these "facts" about KWTV. But yeah, I'm saying they haven't been #1 in the mornings in years. We'll see tomorrow if that changes.

----------


## jbrown84

> So you're saying that with all the talent of Robin Marsh and a multi-million dollar, 5000 square foot set with two stories and over 36 reporting positions and two spiral staircases and they STILL can't beat KFOR?  Say it ain't so!  Maybe we should call for the resignation of whoever okayed the purchase of that new set.


Don't be ridiculous.  If KFOR has indeed won the morning show game for over a decade, it's not exactly going to change overnight, no matter what changes are made.

----------


## soonerliberal

KWTV won the 6 - 7am period of the February 2007 sweeps, hence the promos.

----------


## SoonerBorn1973

> Don't be ridiculous.  If KFOR has indeed won the morning show game for over a decade, it's not exactly going to change overnight, no matter what changes are made.


I'll repeat myself. The all-important May book ends today. The overnight ratings will be in tomorrow morning. As I said, the KFOR morning show has been #1 for nearly a decade. And if the most recent numbers are correct that will not change (it is close, though). I wasn't saying HH leaving would change that overnight. I was commenting on the person who believes everything KWTV promotes and was stating that KWTV was #1 in the morning. Clear? Good.

I usually read everything someone posts before I comment.

----------


## SoonerBorn1973

> KWTV won the 6 - 7am period of the February 2007 sweeps, hence the promos.


No, they didn't.

----------


## jbrown84

> I usually read everything someone posts before I comment.


WOW.  You might want to do the same, since I wasn't talking to you.

----------


## kmf563

lol. ooh ooh! I like pancakes!! Here we go again with the "I'm right you're rude " thread. I wonder who's going to win. I got $10 that says that soonerborn1973 is right. Maybe I have a little inside scoop on that one though. haha. 

And drumsncode are you serious?? You base your morning delivery of local news stories on the warmth of the female anchor?? WOW.  

I'll stick with KFOR. I don't really want a lot of hoopla you get from the other channels before I've had a couple of cups of coffee. I wake up kind of -itchy. I prefer to just hear the story and see the weather.

----------


## drumsncode

> Well, I don't know where you get all of these "facts" about KWTV. But yeah, I'm saying they haven't been #1 in the mornings in years. We'll see tomorrow if that changes.


I'm just reading things on their website, that's where I get all my "facts" as you call them.  I haven't read the article on their new set in a while, but I believe I represented it fairly accurately off the top of my head.  

It was custom-designed by the FX Group and has been the subject of much acclaim and discussion on various TV related boards.
See the link below to read about the set:
KWTV-TV, Oklahoma City set photos

The discussion I really wanted to stir was about the anchor's ability to generate loyal viewers, versus the other stuff like the set, the journalism, etc.  In other words, would your favorite anchor leaving cause you to watch another station, especially to follow that anchor to another channel?  Non-compete contracts seem to indicate it would.

Stations tell us how important they are to us, and how incredible their journalism is, but I feel the real truth is that the anchors drive the ratings.  That's just the opinion of a male viewer.  When it comes to women, I have no idea!

It's sad that stations, and the Nielsen company, are so anal-retentive about their ratings that no one can even agree on who is rated #1.  

I know stations hype the heck out of everything, but if you advertise that you're the #1 newscast in a given period, it darn well better be true or the other stations would call them on it.

----------


## kmf563

I have to add a big BURN because, uh yea - jbrown kind of just -itch slapped you. and he was right.  :Doh:

----------


## mranderson

I just saw the video of the announcement. Granted, it *was* Heather Holman.

Also. Keep in mind, I never said it was *not* her. I said most teasers turn out to be duds. On occasion, they are not. Still too much hype, however.

----------


## JWil

The reason she's leaving is because her husband worked behind-the-scenes there and was fired by  the new management.

----------


## BailJumper

I hear the "death toll" is up to 5 now since the new takeover.

----------


## BaconCheeseburgerDeluxe

I cannot really say I am loyal to any of them. I surf through 4,5,9 and 25 during 12,5,6 and 10.

I leave it on 9 in the morning because they cover more local stuff and they are on the air the longest out of the four. I cannot stand any of the national local programming. I could careless about the lastest recipes or misleading medical research stories or any of the other celebrity crap. 

I will admit my PIP is getting more excercise in the mornings these days since Lauren Richardson made it to the OKC airwaves.

----------


## JWil

It was at three last I heard a week ago, so that would make sense.

----------


## BaconCheeseburgerDeluxe

Hopefully a better news organization will be the end result.  The one thing I do not like about KFOR is the redneck news and the stupid elderly person of the week.  These stories make the national news and make Oklahomans look like inbred hillbillies.

----------


## Matt

> I just saw the video of the announcement. Granted, it *was* Heather Holman.
> 
> Also. Keep in mind, I never said it was *not* her. I said most teasers turn out to be duds. On occasion, they are not. Still too much hype, however.


I'll give you that there's way too much hype behind these teasers (Lance West's gaywad "what to do when you fall through the ice" story, anyone?), but there has to be some kernel of truth to them or there wouldn't be anything to tease in the first place.  

After the promos they ran, there was no way that it wasn't gonna be one of the three.




> I hear the "death toll" is up to 5 now since the new takeover.


Lin-da!  Lin-da!  Lin-da!  Lin-da!  Lin-da!  Lin-da!  Lin-da!

KFOR would become infinitely more-watchable, in my opinion. . .

----------


## allseeingeye

Who are the other four?  I haven't heard who all are gone.

----------


## jbrown84

I'm guessing that's people behind the scenes.

----------


## SoonerBorn1973

> I'm guessing that's people behind the scenes.


You're right. Heather is the only "personality" that has left, and that was her decision.




> I'll give you that there's way too much hype behind these teasers (Lance West's gaywad "what to do when you fall through the ice" story, anyone?), but there has to be some kernel of truth to them or there wouldn't be anything to tease in the first place.  
> 
> After the promos they ran, there was no way that it wasn't gonna be one of the three.
> 
> 
> 
> Lin-da!  Lin-da!  Lin-da!  Lin-da!  Lin-da!  Lin-da!  Lin-da!
> 
> KFOR would become infinitely more-watchable, in my opinion. . .


This is something I will never understand. If you don't like someone and decide not to watch, that's fantastic. That's your opinion and you're defintiely entitled to it. However, to chant someone's name in hopes of them losing their livelihood, even in jest on an anonymous message board, is just flat out cold. I don't think Linda will ever say "Matt lost his job. Good! I didn't like the way he mopped floors anyway. HA HA!"

----------


## BailJumper

I personally don't think Linda is long for KFOR. Her main admin ally got the axe too. But you never know.

----------


## NE Oasis

> I'll stick with KFOR. I don't really want a lot of hoopla you get from the other channels before I've had a couple of cups of coffee. I wake up kind of -itchy. I prefer to just hear the story and see the weather.


Ain't it amazing! I'm a loyal KWTV supporter _except_ the first newscast of the day for the same reasons.

----------


## SoonerBorn1973

> I personally don't think Linda is long for KFOR. Her main admin ally got the axe too. But you never know.


Who is her "main admin ally"?

----------


## BailJumper

Don't know the off air people's names/titles, but I was told a long time news director (if I'm getting the title right) was or is being let go by the new owners and my source says he was the biggest reason she was still on the air.

Personally, I think older viewers like her and I haven't seen anyone trying to stake a claim to replace her.

----------


## Matt

> This is something I will never understand. If you don't like someone and decide not to watch, that's fantastic. That's your opinion and you're defintiely entitled to it. However, to chant someone's name in hopes of them losing their livelihood, even in jest on an anonymous message board, is just flat out cold. I don't think Linda will ever say "Matt lost his job. Good! I didn't like the way he mopped floors anyway. HA HA!"


That's just how I roll.  I'm a cold-hearted, floor-mopping S.O.B.

But don't get me wrong.  I don't hope that Linda loses her livelihood--not at all--I'd just prefer to see her take it somewhere else.

----------


## SoonerBorn1973

> Don't know the off air people's names/titles, but I was told a long time news director (if I'm getting the title right) was or is being let go by the new owners and my source says he was the biggest reason she was still on the air.
> 
> Personally, I think older viewers like her and I haven't seen anyone trying to stake a claim to replace her.


Their News Director is still there and as far as I've heard SHE will probably be retained. I really don't see Linda going anywhere, but you never know.




> That's just how I roll.  I'm a cold-hearted, floor-mopping S.O.B.
> 
> But don't get me wrong.  I don't hope that Linda loses her livelihood--not at all--I'd just prefer to see her take it somewhere else.


Fair enough. You're definitely entitled to your opinion.

----------


## BailJumper

> Their News Director is still there and as far as I've heard SHE will probably be retained. I really don't see Linda going anywhere, but you never know.


"news director" may not be what I was told. Honestly, it didn't grab too much of my attention as I find most newcasters to be self absorbed goof balls. 

I'll ask again when I see him.

----------


## billinvegas

I'd be interested in hearing about the "other four", 
if it's possible to repeat that info in this forum...

used to work at KFOR, would like to know who's getting the axe...

 :Smile:

----------

